# (V) Rocky Mountain ETS-X-70 Rahmen NEU



## Scherge (4. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe einen nagelneuen RM ETS-X-70 Rahmen in 20.5 Zoll, Modell 2004 anzubieten.

Ich habe den Rahmen bei BIKEACTION wegen eines Reklamationsfalls für das Vorjahresmodell bekommen. Deswegen ist jetzt im 2004er Modell auch der 2003er Fox Float RL eingebaut. Der Dämpfer befindet sich jedoch in einem sehr gutem Zustand und funktioniert 100%, was mit daran liegt, dass er nur an die 600km gefahren wurde. 

Ich möchte den Rahmen verkaufen, weil ich mich in Zukunft mehr in Richtung Freeride orientieren möchte und deswegen ein anderes Fahrgestell benötige.

Preisvorstellung: 1650,- EURO

Bilder vom Rahmen sind in meiner Galerie zu finden; auch viele weitere Teile, die vorher am ETS oder anderen Rahmen verbaut waren sind dort abgebildet und können von mir erworben werden. 

Weitere Informationen zum ETS finden sich auf der Homepage von BIKEACTION.

Bei Interesse bin ich unter per PN zu erreichen.


----------



## summit (5. November 2004)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Rahmen bei BIKEACTION wegen eines Reklamationsfalls für das Vorjahresmodell bekommen.


erzähl!

Danke, Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

